# Internet (Optimum Online, more specifically) Problem



## Keden (Nov 11, 2007)

Some general stuff before I post, I'm pretty computer illiterate so bear with me. :normal:

CPU Specs:
DELL Laptop
Duel Intel Core T7200 2 GHz
2046 MB Ram
NVIDIA Geforce Go 7300
SigmaTel Audio

My Optimum Online modem is the SBV5120 version.

Alright, with that said:


Over the past 2-3 weeks, I've been having an issue with my connection to the internet, and I think it's Optimum.

What happens is: I'll be playing the online MMORPG, World of Warcraft, which had always ran smoothly up until this issue, and all of a sudden my MS (latency) in game will shoot up to an unplayable range (usually 1-2k+) and I will repeatedly disconnect. At first, I thought this was a WoW only issue, but the high MS in WoW coincides with extremely high ping in Ventrilo and slow internet surfing. Some nights, the connection is fine and WoW/Vent will run smoothly, while other nights the connection will just crap out and I will experience the above. I noticed that when the problem occurs the LINK Light on my Optimum modem goes solid (it is supposed to flicker) which means it is having trouble receiving and transmitting data.

It seems I've tried everything. I've system restored (since the problem started suddenly, if I can recall correctly), searched for any spyware or viruses, completely shut off all firewalls and anti-viruses, defragmented my computer, exchanged my old Optimum modem for their newest version, gotten rid of my Linksys router, changed my Speed & Duplex for my network to 100 mb full, and updated, to my knowledge, all network/video/hardware drivers. I also called Optimum Online support, and they said that the modem is running smoothly and should be communicating fine with my laptop. I'm just puzzled at this point. :4-dontkno I'm starting to think just the cable in the ground is messed up and that I should get a new cable run. 

I have this tracert, which I took while the problem was occurring.


__________
Tracing route to us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [12.129.224.113]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 9 ms 6 ms 7 ms 10.9.192.1 

2 7 ms 8 ms 6 ms 167.206.32.33 

3 * * * Request timed out.

4 38 ms * 7 ms rtr3-tg11-2.wan.hcvlny.cv.net [64.15.4.1] 

5 * * * Request timed out.

6 * * * Request timed out.

7 9 ms 6 ms 7 ms v3495.mpd03.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.6.45] 

8 74 ms 75 ms 81 ms t3-3.ccr02.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.246] 

9 82 ms 81 ms 85 ms t9-2.ccr02.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.24.18] 

10 * 96 ms 79 ms  t7-1.mpd01.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.194] 

11 94 ms 81 ms 83 ms t3-2.mpd01.lax05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.6.190] 

12 73 ms 73 ms 74 ms gr1-a350s3.sffca.ip.att.net [192.205.35.5] 

13 74 ms 74 ms 77 ms tbr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.123.222.46] 

14 * 83 ms 84 ms 12.127.3.189 

15 77 ms 74 ms 77 ms 12.122.255.74 

16 86 ms 88 ms 86 ms mdf001c7613r0003-gig-10-1.lax1.attens.net [12.129.193.242] 

17 * * * Request timed out.

18 * * * Request timed out.

19 * * * Request timed out.

20 * * * Request timed out.

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.



Trace complete.
__________
I'm not sure how to read that or what that means, but I hope it helps at all. Thanks a lot in advance, all.


----------



## vecnuh (Dec 13, 2007)

I am having exactly the same pronlem, i am also suspecting from optimum online, if i run speed test, my download rate decreased from 12k to 3k past 3 weeks. Anyone any clue of any problem optimum online having recently?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## vecnuh (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is my results

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2321626

Ping was not possible i will solve that problem if necessary tonight.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We need the PING to get a good picture. I'd also recommend you do several runs and post the links to all of them.


----------



## vecnuh (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok , 

Sometimes i dont have any problems
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2321869

but sometimes its like that 
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2322015


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's what we were looking for! IMO, you have either a modem issue, or the last hop of copper to your house (or inside the house) has a problem.

Time to call the ISP service folks, I'd have a printout of that bad test to show them. :smile:


----------



## vecnuh (Dec 13, 2007)

Yea, 

It is clear for me now that its a problem from my side : (. Its time to check my cables and such. 

Thanks alot for your help, and making me find that BBR site.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For cable modems, I run a straight run of RG-6U right from the initial 2:1 splitter for TV and Internet to the modem. There should be NO other splitters in the run.


----------



## Laylla (Mar 2, 2011)

Keden,

As a WoW player myself, Im having the EXACT same issue. It has been going on for about the same amount of time yours has. 

Not sure where you live, but Im in the Long Island area. I thought the same thing you did, that perhaps it was Blizzard's servers (lord knows they have their issues!) but ALL of my internet is sluggish, hurts when you're trying to raid! LOL

I'll check her periodically and hopefully this will be resolved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Laylla, this Thread is an Ancient one, if you need assistance please create your own Thread. We'll be glad to help you.


Laylla said:


> Keden,
> 
> As a WoW player myself, Im having the EXACT same issue. It has been going on for about the same amount of time yours has.
> 
> ...


Thread Closed.


----------

